# Suitcase X1 frustration



## Pardus (Jun 29, 2005)

I am so frustrated with Suitcase X1 with tiger. (yes i have the updates)

I followed suitcases advice to manage the system fonts. that was a huge fricking mistake. it cleaned out and moved all my fonts and destroyed my other apps. the fonts were messed in a whole whack of apps, i couldnt even read my mail anymore. i have tried to replace those files back to their original places but not 100% i did that right. there are a number of places system fonts reside. 

Activating a new font takes at least 50 seconds and most of the time there is an error stating a system font conflict and it wont activate anyway, even though there is no real conflict. I have uninstalled and deleted all the suitcase prefs and started over a hundred times already. 

anyone have a solution to get it working? 

suitcase works great on my old G4 with panther.


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 29, 2005)

Welcome to Tiger! (had to say it, but it's not very nice of me.)

Can you open FontBook (OS X native app for font management) and try to re-activate the fonts you lost? Might help. 

Are all your fonts in one place on your computer's main hard drive?


----------



## Fluk3 (Jul 4, 2005)

I feel your pain.

Here's my advice.

Do a clean install of the entire system. (Do not enable the extra fonts unless you really need the foreign languages)

Remove the following fonts and replace them with their Postscript equivalents:

Hard Drive > Library > Fonts
Optima.dfont
HelveticaNeue.dfont
GillSans.dfont
Futura.dfont
Copperplate.dfont

Hard Drive > System Library > Fonts
Times.dfont
Symbol.dfont
ZapfDingbats.dfont
Helvetica.dfont
Courier.dfont

WARNING: Do not reboot until you have replaced the ones you removed or you *will* have problems.

Make sure there are NO fonts in your User/Home/Library/Fotns folder. Note that Programs like MS Office and Quickbooks will install fonts in there without asking - double check frequently and remove them.

Reboot, empty trash, repair permissions with disc utility.

Go to suitcase, use Tools > find Missing fonts, delete references to missing fonts. If some claim you cant remove due to being system fonts (even though they are missing), reboot again and try again.

If you have not already, add your other font sets to suitcase. When done use the > manage duplicates feature to remove all duplicates.

Now scan for corrupted fonts.

Also in Suitcase's prefs, turn OFF override system fonts and turn off all  options for 'when duplicates are found' i.e. prefer OT vs PS

In any app that has a suitcase plugin, go to the plugin preference and turn off options for 'when duplicates are found' including font sync,  turn off close unneeded fonts on quit and turn off close unneeded fonts on document close.

Launch font book and verify your system fonts (suitcase does not scan system fonts for corruption but font book will)

Finally, run font finagler to delete all your font caches and reboot. And repair permissions.

Follow this procedure and you should have a perfect suitcase and your system & iapps will continue to run well with or without suitcase running.

Fluk3


----------



## ben9gn (Jul 13, 2005)

My client needs to use roughly 24 different T1 helvetica fonts in a legacy document.  When i enable half, the other half are disabled by conflicts!  what can I do?


----------



## liralen (Aug 1, 2005)

hmmm - I have been using Suitcase since version 1 and now X1. My question is: is Suitcase a necessity in OSX 10.4? I have noticed that many of my fonts reside in the Adobe library folders so I don't even have to turn them on anymore. I am tempted to get rid of Suitcase and just use the system. I have a lot of fonts but I think the system should be able to handle it. 

Any opinions?


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 2, 2005)

FontBook in Tiger is MUCH more improved. You might try just using it instead of Suitcase and see how it works for you. You can now load fonts from other folders than the system/fonts folder. In Panther you couldn't do that--they all had to be in the system folder.


----------

